# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  امرأه تركيه في الحرم

## توليب_أبيض

' مرأة تركية فى الحرم المكى تسال إحدى النساء أنت تقرأ في قرآن ؟!----------::

قالت إحدى النساء : كنت في الحرم المكي 

وإذا بامرأة تطرق على كتفي

وتردد بلكنة أعجمية : يا حاجة !! يا حاجة !!..

إلتفت إليها .. فإذا امرأة متوسطة السن .. غلب على ظني أنها تركية ..

سلمت علي .. وقعت في قلبي محبتها !

سبحان الله الأرواح جند مجندة ..

كانت تريد أن تقول شيئاً .. تحاول استجماع كلماتها ..

أشارت إلى المصحف الذي كنت أحمله .. ثم قالت بعربية مكسرة :

أنت تقرأ في قرآن ..؟!

قلت : نعم ! .. وإذا بالمرأة ..

يحمر وجهها .. وتمتلئ عيناها بالدموع ..

قد هالني منظرها .. بدأت في البكاء !!

قلت لها : ما بك !؟

قالت بصوت مخنوق وهي تنظر بخجل ..

قالت : أنا ما أقرأ قرآن ..

قلت : لماذا ؟

قالت : ما أعرف .. ومع انتهاء حرف الفاء انفجرت باكية ..

ظللت أربت على كتفيها وأهديء من روعها ..

قلت : أنت الآن في بيت الله .. اسأليه أن يعلمك .. وأن يعينك

على قراءة القرآن .. كفكفت دموعها ..

وفي مشهد لن أنساه ما حييت .. رفعت المرأة يديها تدعو الله قائلة : اللهم افتح قلبي ..

اللهم افتح قلبي أقرأ قرآن .. اللهم افتح قلبي أقرأ قرآن ..

ثم التفتت إليَّ وقالت : أنا أموت وما قرأت قرآن ..

قلت لها : لا.. إن شاء الله سوف تقرأينه كاملاً وتختميه مرات ومرات ..

سألتها : هل تقرأين الفاتحة ؟

فاستبشرت .. وقالت : نعم ..

ثم بدأت ترتل : الحمد لله رب العالمين .. الرحمن الرحيم ..

حتى ختمتها ..

ثم جلست تعدد قصار السور التي تحفظها ..

كنت متعجبة من عربيتها الجيدة إلى حد ما

وهي تتكلم عن حياتها .. وما تبذله لتتعلم القرآن ..

وفجأة تغير وجهها .. وقالت : إذا أنا أموت ما قرأت قرآن .. أنا في نار !!

أنا والله أسمع شريط .. بس لازم في قراءة !!

هذا كلام الله .. كلام الله العظيم ! وبدأت المسكينة تدافع عبراتها

وهي تتكلم عن عظمة الله .. وحق كتابه علينا ..

لم أتمالك نفسي من البكاء !

امرأة أعجمية .. . تخشى أن تلقى الله ولم تقرأ كتابه 

منتهى أملها في الحياة أن تختم القرآن ..

تبكي .. وتحزن .. وتضيق عليها نفسها .. لأنها لا تستطيع تلاوة كتاب الله ..

فما بالنا قد هجرناه ؟ قد أوتيناه فنسيناه ؟

ما بالنا والسبل ميسرة لحفظه وتلاوته وفهمه ؟

بالله .. على أي شيء تحترق قلوبنا ؟ وما الذي يثير مدامعنا ويهيج أحزاننا ؟

استغفر الله من تقصيرنا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## الفراشهـ

ربي يثبتها ع طاعته .. والله يهدينا ..

----------


## عطر 77

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا وجلاء لهمومنا واحزاننا 
واجعله شفيعا لنا يوم القيامه وأنس به قبورنا 
واجعله حجة لنا ولا تجعله حجة علينا يارب العالمين

----------


## delights

نيالها على قوة ايمانها وخشيتها من الله ماشاءالله

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛

رُزقتِ الجِنانْ ورِضى الرّحْمَن ღ 

اللهم أجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك ، 
اللهم حببنا فى قراءة القرآن ، وأجعلنا بقرآءته مع السفرة الكرام البررة ، 
اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم العظيم ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا وجلاء حزننا وذهاب همنا ،
واجلعه شفيعا لنا يوم القيامة يا ارحم الراحمين
آمين

----------


## ام حتومي

ناس يبكون عشان مايعرفون يقرون 
وناس خليجين من باب التطور عياله ممتازين بالانجليزي وبالعربي يادوب

----------


## المعدن النفيس

الله يوفقها ويثبتها ويثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
يزاج الله خيرا أختي ونفع بج

----------


## شمسة المرر

بارك الله بها وكثر من سواد
اهل السنه

----------


## راعية الدار.

> الله يوفقها ويثبتها ويثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
> يزاج الله خيرا أختي ونفع بج

----------


## امراه

> ؛
> 
> رُزقتِ الجِنانْ ورِضى الرّحْمَن ღ 
> 
> اللهم أجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك ، 
> اللهم حببنا فى قراءة القرآن ، وأجعلنا بقرآءته مع السفرة الكرام البررة ، 
> اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم العظيم ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا وجلاء حزننا وذهاب همنا ،
> واجلعه شفيعا لنا يوم القيامة يا ارحم الراحمين
> آمين

----------


## قلوب حلا

الله يثبتها ماشاء الله على ايمانها

----------


## توليب_أبيض

مشكورات حبيباتي على المرور
آمين يارب

اللهم كثر سواد اهل السنه

----------


## باسقة

الله يوفقها ويوفقك اختي لهذا الموضوع 

حقا كلام مؤثر جدا 

الغفلة هي التي تبعدنا عن مثل هذه المشاعر 

الله يهدينا جميعا

----------


## توليب_أبيض

آمين 
مشكوره الغاليه احنا في نعمه ان القرآن بلغتنا
اسأل الله ان يغفر لنا تقصيرنا
ويوفقنا لتلاوة كتابه ءاناء الليل واطراف النهار على الوجه الذي يرضيه عنا

----------


## زوجة الملازم

؛

رُزقتِ الجِنانْ ورِضى الرّحْمَن ღ 

اللهم أجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك ، 
اللهم حببنا فى قراءة القرآن ، وأجعلنا بقرآءته مع السفرة الكرام البررة ، 
اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم العظيم ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا وجلاء حزننا وذهاب همنا ،
واجلعه شفيعا لنا يوم القيامة يا ارحم الراحمين
آمين

----------


## توليب_أبيض

آمين
مشكوره الغاليه على مرورك

----------

